# How to deal with a picky eater



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

Corey, the disaster princess, is an extremely picky eater. Shes always been outside all day so it hasn't been a problem cause she eats grass and leaves and such, but with winter coming and her being kept inside now, we're running into the issue that she wont eat hay. She'll pick at it, but she wont eat about 80% of the hay, just the bits of grass and clover mixed in, and she wont eat alfalfa pellets. Only sweet feed and fresh veggies. Obviously this is unsustainable, and its extra bad because shes still recovering from coccidia and needs to put on some weight.

So does any one have any advice for getting a picky goat to actually eat? Letting her be hungry doesn't seem to be doing it, and we're getting worried.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It may be because she fills up on grazing.
So try to feed her her hay etc before you allow her to graze.


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> It may be because she fills up on grazing.
> So try to feed her her hay etc before you allow her to graze.


Currently she isn't grazing at all. We've stopped putting them out due to cold weather so all she has is hay. She's skin and bones because she just refuses to eat it.


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

Could it be depression? I can't find any information on depression in goats, but she is a solo goat. We have others, but they are aggressive towards her so we can't pen her with them, but she is right next to them, just in a separate pen. But shes never cared for the other goats, she avoids them. She prefers to be with people. We've tried a few times to get her to bond with one of the goats but she just doesn't seem to go for it.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Have you done a fecal for parasites? A skinny goat with low appetite sounds like parasites.

Try second cutting orchard grass or pure alfalfa hay - these are favorites!!


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Have you done a fecal for parasites? A skinny goat with low appetite sounds like parasites.
> 
> Try second cutting orchard grass or pure alfalfa hay - these are favorites!!


She just got done a round of meds for coccidia and parasites so she should be good. We have good hay thats a mix of hay, alfalfa, and clover, but she just picked out a few pieces. We could cut grass for her, she'll eat that, but the main concern is everything is going to die soon and she's going to have to eat hay, but we just cant get her to do it.

She also refuses to eat alfalfa pellets, wont even try to bite them. With veggies, she'll eat them, but only a small handful, never enough to fill her up. She seems to _only_ want fresh greens, but winter doesnt allow for that


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

Mom brought her in a few hours ago, and she's been hanging out with us. Mom also gave her an aspirin a few hours ago (not sure why) but shes suddenly eating really well, so Im not sure if the aspirin kicked in and something stopped hurting? Or shes just happier being inside? I can't think of anything that would be hurting, but I dont know. Its just weird.


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

Now starting to wonder if it could just be that she was chilled. She was shivering pretty bad, and it has gotten very cold very fast here. Since she has no weight to her, having lost so much while she was sick, it could be that? We're definitely making her a few coats before she goes back out so hopefully thats it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

All you can do is try different things. If she is by herself and shivering and underweight, I would definitely put a coat on her.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> All you can do is try different things. If she is by herself and shivering and underweight, I would definitely put a coat on her.


I agree. I don't know where in Canada you are, but here in Manitoba it has gotten quite cold already a few times (-20 C).
I have 2 male goats in their own stall each, they have ok weight and good coats, but I do worry about them not getting the snuggle buddies that the girls get. My back-up plan for my wether is to put him with the girls when it gets too low in temperatures. My doe with the thinnest winter coat has a merino wool shirt and wool sweater that I put on her when it gets to -30 C.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice.

It may be the cold and she is burning off what she eats trying to keep warm. As to why she is losing weight.

If she is eating well now, be careful not to introduce too fast. Do it gradually.

Try to find a way to keep her warm. Heat lamps, sweater.

Having a shot of banamine as needed helps.

Give fortified vit b complex SQ 6 cc’s per 100lbs. This will stimulate appetite.
Give ruminant probiotics.
Do all this for 3 or more days. Her rumen may be off as to why her appetite is down too.


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

We have found out the issue and it was nothing we'd thought of. We found a painful lump on her jaw that was hidden under her fur. So shes been avoiding hard things to chew and just eating what she had to. It seems to go down when shes given aspirin and we aren't sure yet what exactly it is, if its an infection or an injury. It hurts to the touch, but we can't feel it inside her mouth. She's also shaking her head weirdly, we thought her one ear was bugging her but it must be the lump. We're going to check her teeth in a bit once shes done eating again and we're going to give her some stuff to boost her immune system.

She'll have to go back out tomorrow as its the warmest day of the week, but moms working on a coat, and we've made a sort of igloo for her out of some old compost bins we had around so she'll have a warm place to sleep while she puts weight back on.

We're a bit upset about the idea of how long we'd missed this, since shes always been really picky but we just thought she'd been spoiled too much.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Lump on the jaw could be CL. I would keep her seperated and if it’s an abcess and it bursts, that pus could be highly contagious. You would have to have the pus tested, before you put iodine on it.


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

I had to bath her because she peed on herself last night (she didnt seem to want to get up to go to the bathroom) but I just noticed she holds her jaw a little weird, could this be a sign of something? My dad says shes always sort of done this when relaxing, and it looks like she chews fine. Its sticking out towards the side with the swelling.


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Lump on the jaw could be CL. I would keep her seperated and if it's an abcess and it bursts, that pus could be highly contagious. You would have to have the pus tested, before you put iodine on it.


Yeah I thought of that... Would CL lumps go down with aspirin though? I assumed they wouldnt due to being full of ick


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Davi said:


> Yeah I thought of that... Would CL lumps go down with aspirin though? I assumed they wouldnt due to being full of ick


I don't know, I had a suspicious lump on one of mine, that's why I shared about pus testing before iodine is applied.
Let's hope some more experienced members will come on soon.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would have a vet look at her. Gone on too long to guess at this point. Without a possible help for this, she may further deteriorate. Cl usually doesn't last for weeks without bursting.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Something concerning is going on with her.
Get a vet right away.

With it going down in size-when she was given aspirin, I doubt it being CL.


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Something concerning is going on with her.
> Get a vet right away.
> 
> With it going down in size-when she was given aspirin, I doubt it being CL.


Unfortunately we have literally no money to put towards a vet right now... We might have some in a month or two, but for now we can't afford a vet. It's gotten bigger today and I'm really worried its an abscess of some kind and not being able to get it tested. I'll keep everyone posted how things are going, hopefully we can come up with something.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'd be worried that she has some sort of infection. Does the lump feel hot? Is her temperature normal?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I would definitely make sure she is seperated if and when that lump bursts, and disinfect everything that the pus co es in contact with. Just in case.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I’m not sure if this would work with a goat, but I’ve seen abscesses on humans that appeared to respond well to a topical application of undiluted peppermint oil. If you want to try that I’d strongly suggest doing some research first to see if anyone has used peppermint oil topically on goats and reported the results, as I have no idea how they respond to it. But I would guess that if it works well on humans it might help your goat too. 

Just last week my daughter had some kind of swelling around a bad tooth, and the dentist couldn’t book an appointment for us until next month. We applied some peppermint oil directly to the swollen spot and the next day it had come up and sort of concentrated into a small bump just under the surface of the gum. We put peppermint on it again, and a day or two after that it opened up and drained, and she feels so much better now. 

Of course a dentist will still have to fix the underlying problem with the tooth, but at least that infection is gone for now, and my daughter is feeling good again!

So yeah, I think if she were mine I might try that, after some research. And since it’s on her face, probably wrap it afterwards for a bit so the mint doesn’t bother her eyes.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That doesn't look or sound good at all. You might consider putting a call into the vet, explain your financial strain and see if maybe you can send photos and get some advice from them or maybe they would let you make payments on an appt. 
Otherwise you can try what Fiera mentioned above, or maybe some warm Espom salt compresses a couple of times a day? 
You could try getting Ichthammol at a farm store or TSC, it's a black, thick ointment, rub it over the lump. It's a drawing salve, and could possibly bring it to a head so it will burst and offer her some relief. 
So hard to say what to do over a computer and picture. I've had minor knots from shots or wounds that responded to Epsom salt warm compresses and/or ichthammol (horse farms use it a lot).


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

^^ That’s a great idea - a lot of companies are really trying to be accommodating right now, with so many people facing financial strain. I wouldn’t be surprised at all if your vet was willing to agree to some kind of a future payment plan.


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

Good news! We held her down and inspected her cheek, and my mom found a scab. So it looks like she got poked by something, a stick or rose thorn, and it got stuck and turned infected. So we took the scab out, drained it as best we could, then cleaned it up with iodine. We're going to keep her in for a few more days and see if it starts clearing up. The lump wasn't hot, so thats good, and the aspirin is keeping her eating well. I'll try to wash it with epsom salts a few times a day as well. We also have some drawing salve, though we'll need to find a way to keep a bandage over it as the dogs will lick it off.

I'm so relieved its (probably) something easily fixable, but we're going to keep an eye on her incase that wasnt it. For now shes sulking, but eating food. She's also discovered how the heater vents work and taking full advantage of those.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That's good news! Did cleaning it out get a lot of the swelling down? The epsom salt compresses would definitely be good at this point IMO. Just get you a pan of hot water (not hot where it will make her uncomfortable/burn her), pour in and stir the salts, and see if you have an old kitchen towel or something that size, fold it up, and put it in the water, then hold it on her knot, when it starts to cool off, put it back in the pan and reapply, and keep doing this for about 5-10 minutes - as long as she will allow and water stays warm. You can do that 2x a day. We had a doe years ago that we thought had tore after kidding as she developed an odd knot in front of her udder (hardest birth I've had at our place in 10 years - how she lived is beyond me but thankful she did!). Anyway, I realized it was actually an injury caused by another doe! She was using her horn and hitting her in front of the udder! Must have hit a milk gland and caused infection. But before that I was so worried we nearly considered having her put down worried it was a hernia!
So warm compresses, and it eventually it ripened and I was able to clean it out (awful 'sour milk' smelling puss YUCK!). I did the compresses and that really helped keep it down and I really think it helped sooth it as well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So good to hear.


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

The swelling hasnt seemed to go down much, so we're going to shave the area today so we can see it better. We're going to try and figure out if theres something inside it. She really doesn't like her face being touched so its really hard to get a good look at it without multiple people to hold her, so shaving will make things easier. Thank you all so much for all your advice and help! This forums been so helpful with all her issues. I'll keep everyone update as she recovers


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

Shaved her cheek and dad opened the wound up some more and managed to get what we assume was the core out! So she should, with luck, start healing really well now. Put some drawing salve on top of it. Shes also been eating really well with the aspirin so shes got a nice fat belly.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Good job


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:goodjob::clapping:


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Sounds like it’s going really well! Congratulations.


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

Not much to update today, shes still being annoyingly picky about what she eats and it doesnt seem to be determined by how hard things are to chew, but she is eating still so we'll deal with how picky she is later. For now her wound isnt swelling back up so thats good. But I am continually reminded how awful it is that goats can't be properly litter trained XD I'd love her as a house goat forever, but diapers are expensive and dont come in adult goat size.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Davi said:


> Not much to update today, shes still being annoyingly picky about what she eats and it doesnt seem to be determined by how hard things are to chew, but she is eating still so we'll deal with how picky she is later. For now her wound isnt swelling back up so thats good. But I am continually reminded how awful it is that goats can't be properly litter trained XD I'd love her as a house goat forever, but diapers are expensive and dont come in adult goat size.


Sadly goat diapers are and in between. If they existed Destiny and Gizmo would be allowed back in my house. Dont give up on her.


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

Moms decided to keep Corey in till she puts some actual weight on. We aren't sure how we're going to transition her outside when its colder, but we don't want to risk her getting chilled. She's happy as can be about this decision as she gets all the cuddles she wants in here. Shes eating plenty, about every hour or so, so shes progressing well.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

:great:


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@Davi yeah they thrive aroundvtheir human herd. Lol. It will be hard making her understand its not furever


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

Shes finally got her weird little skip back in her step! Shes eating like crazy and we're really happy. Moms going to put her on a round of antibiotics now that shes no longer on deaths door, just to be sure to wipe out any nastiness left in her cheek. Its still pretty smelly and gross but its not swelling back up. We also think she might have a bit of a cold, so Im trying to remember to get a thermometer. We dont go to town often (for obvious reasons) but thats on the to do list as soon as possible. Shes a bit gurgley in her breathing again so I wanna make sure shes okay.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Gurgly breathing sounds worrisome. The good appetite is encouraging, though - makes me think she’s at least feeling much better. You’re doing great!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@Davi adding garlic cloves to the mix will also be helpful, if you already do you can slightly increase it. I find that some fresh vegetables like pumpkin and onions also help. They have natural antibiotics that can boost what mom is already giving.


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

Tanya said:


> @Davi adding garlic cloves to the mix will also be helpful, if you already do you can slightly increase it. I find that some fresh vegetables like pumpkin and onions also help. They have natural antibiotics that can boost what mom is already giving.


Oh yes shes getting lots of pumpkin! We got all our friends halloween pumpkins and cut them up for her every night, as well as garlic and apple and carrots. She gets the good stuff while shes healing 

Im really hoping her gurgles are just due to her having caught a cold while she was chilled, but we'll see how shes doing after the antibiotics.


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

Corey is finally acting like a normal goat again! Shes started trying to nibble on everything and looking more alert. Still working through her cold, and being frustrated as shes still super picky, but we're hoping she'll be well enough to go back outside in the next week or two.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Yay


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love hearing that, good work.


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

Shes doing pretty good, got a lot more energy but her cough is really bothering me. It doesnt seem to be going away or getting any better. Its very wet and different then any cough she's had before, and shes very snotty, but only on one side. We didn't end up doing the antibiotic drench because it'd be a pain to do in the house since we have dogs, but I dont know if it would help or not?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Do you have injectable antibiotics? They work better with goats- Oral ones don't because goats metabolize faster than other animals.


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> Do you have injectable antibiotics? They work better with goats- Oral ones don't because goats metabolize faster than other animals.


We do, but shes still not got a lot of weight on her, and we aren't sure if its okay to do it when theres no muscle/fat to inject into?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Tent the skin, you give antibiotics SQ.


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Tent the skin, you give antibiotics SQ.


Okay! I'll let my mom know. Thank you! We're pretty new to meds that require needles.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You can use children’s Robitussin DM for her cough and vet RX in her stuffy nose and also Benadryl for her cold. But I’d start with the robitussin and vet RX. Benadryl can cause animals to not eat since she’s having eating issues I’d wait on it.
My goats prefer the honey flavored robitussin they will suck it right out of the syringe I use to measure it in. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck, I know you can do it.


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

Shes had two shots now, and shes coughing less often, but harder when she does cough so I think some fluids are moving out. Her nose is also no longer running as much, and she's no longer shaking her head weirdly. She also grew a bit! Shes still really skinny but shes progressing well  We're currently just hoping she doesn't try to eat the christmas tree once it goes up. If the cough is still there after the antibiotics, I'll definitely bring up robitussin!










Oh also! Shes _finally_ started eating more hay! So hopefully she becomes less picky!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Don’t like the hunching.

Have you taken her temp lately? Eating OK?

If the kid is 1 month old cocci can be an issue.
Lungworms or other worm types may also be an issue.
How old is this kid?
Can you get a fecal for worms and cocci?


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Don't like the hunching.
> 
> Have you taken her temp lately? Eating OK?
> 
> ...


She 9 months, born early march as a premie, she was just recently treated for cocci and worms and such  Shes usually not hunched except when shes eating because her legs grew bit but her neck hasnt caught up so shes a little wonky right now (at least thats what dad says) when shes not leaning down she doesnt usually hunch lately. She also kinda tucks her butt in when the diaper is on. I'll try to get some pictures of her in other positions and compare, cause now that you point it out the slope of her back does seem pretty odd.

Shes eating like its an olympic sport though. It almost seems constant XD I havent managed to remember to pick up a thermometer yet, but its on the list. I'd also like to get another fecal done at some point and I've been prodding my parents about that, just to ensure everything was taken care of with the round of meds. Its a bit hard to get a proper casual picture of her cause as soon as she realizes you're looking at her she tries to walk over for pets. Shes a terrible model.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh thank goodness, glad she is OK.  :hug:


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

Antibiotics are done now, and I think shes basically through all the bad stuff. Still get the odd cough but its mostly gone, and she feels heavier every day. The best part is her actually eating hay.  Don't know how much longer she'll be inside because mom wants more weight on her before she goes back out so she'll most likely be here for christmas. Im trying to convince my mom to make her a little hat and cape but she's not biting XD Sjes outgrowing the baby diapers though, so shes gotta go into pull ups which is fun. Thanks for all the advice everyone!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

I was wrong, I'm back again. We did 7 days of antibiotic, and her cough was starting to go away, but its 4 days after and now shes started coughing more again, and her nose is running, and she keeps shaking her head weirdly, like theres something wrong with her one ear. Shes still eating like crazy and gaining weight and growing, its just the cough. But we feel like the antibiotic should have wiped out anything like pneumonia or something?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really 7 days isn't long enough. Really should go at least 10 and preferably 14 to really make sure it gets knocked out.


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Really 7 days isn't long enough. Really should go at least 10 and preferably 14 to really make sure it gets knocked out.


Oh! We didn't know that! When the vet gave it to us for her tail infection she told us 7 days so we just went off that. Would it be bad to give her another 10 day round? We don't want to over medicate her


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Can you get a current rectal temperature? What antibiotic did you give?


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Can you get a current rectal temperature? What antibiotic did you give?


Omg I was at walmart today and forgot AGAIN to get a thermometer. We're going out again tomorrow and I wrote it on the list this time so hopefully I will have one then >:I
For the antibiotic, we have a Trimethoprim and sulfadoxine mix called Borgal. Mom says her cough seems kind of better today so we might be able to leave it? But Im definitely giong to get a temp on her as soon as I can.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Look in her ears. Does it look all black and tarry or icky looking? You can put a drop or 2 of Vet Rx (the same stuff you put in her nose) in her ears. That will help with the itching. (Don't stick a Q tip in the ears, it could poke her ear drum.)


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> Look in her ears. Does it look all black and tarry or icky looking? You can put a drop or 2 of Vet Rx (the same stuff you put in her nose) in her ears. That will help with the itching. (Don't stick a Q tip in the ears, it could poke her ear drum.)


Her ear is fine, we keep checking it but its clean inside. Mom thinks she shakes her head because theres something wrong with her sinuses, since shes shaking towards the side that is all snotty, but we really dont know.


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

So we still havent gone back out, but Im going out tomorrow and Im getting a thermometer if its the last thing I do, but we're really starting to think its pneumonia. Her feet and legs are cold all the time and she keeps getting worse again. So we're going to try a 14 day round of antibiotics, starting in the next few days. Hopefully that will wipe everything out once and for all. I'll report back with her temp tomorrow.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

What kind of antibiotics do you plan to use?


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

goatblessings said:


> What kind of antibiotics do you plan to use?


Trimethoprim and sulfadoxine. Is that an okay one to use for this? She seemed to get a lot healthier on it before.

Also finally got a thermometer! Shes 39.1C or 102.4F, so I think thats normal range.

I've also realized just how undesized she is for her age, presumeably from the coccidia. Will she ever reach full size? Or will she be runty forever?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm not sure what is available where you are. I would try to get Draxxin or Nuflor if you can, and give her lots of probiotics and rumen support while she is on antibiotics. She may not ever reach her full size. Do you know her G6S status?


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

goatblessings said:


> I'm not sure what is available where you are. I would try to get Draxxin or Nuflor if you can, and give her lots of probiotics and rumen support while she is on antibiotics. She may not ever reach her full size. Do you know her G6S status?


Alright. I dont know her G6S status, and just had to look that up. She is 9 months now so hopefully shes fine on that.
We have been procrastinating antibiotics because we really don't want to and now we\re trying to figure out if we can get away without it. She seems better in some ways, her cough is less, but is louder when she oes cough, and shes still getting heavier, but thin. She's also started drinking less water, and tonight her leg started spasming. Mom thinks we might be missing something in her diet, but we arent sure what. We're giving her B12.

Things have gone back to full lockdown here, so its going to be a bit difficult to look into various meds but I'll see what we can find. Thank you!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Davi - G6S can present immediately or as the kid should start to grow and develop. You may only notice a failure to thrive, lack of muscle mass, poor immune system and then weakness neurologically often in the legs and hind end. A test can be taken by hair root and sending off to a lab. Affected animals do not live very long and often struggle with a mulitude of health issues.For this doe in particular I think you should know what you are dealing with. She sounds very compromised, I would try to get a vets opinion on her.


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

goatblessings said:


> Davi - G6S can present immediately or as the kid should start to grow and develop. You may only notice a failure to thrive, lack of muscle mass, poor immune system and then weakness neurologically often in the legs and hind end. A test can be taken by hair root and sending off to a lab. Affected animals do not live very long and often struggle with a mulitude of health issues.For this doe in particular I think you should know what you are dealing with. She sounds very compromised, I would try to get a vets opinion on her.


Alright, I'll bring that up to mom, thank you. My mom is also starting to be concerned about CAE. I really worried about how her legs are spasming now.


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

Talked with mom, and shes been doing some research, and we've come to the conclusion that its unlikely Corey is going to last too long. We aren't sure what she has, but its clear she has something deeply wrong and its very likely that its something incurable like CAE or G6S. Mom doesn't think getting testing done is worth it due to this, as there is very little chance there is anything we can do. We're just going to keep spoiling her and make her as comfortable as possible until its time. Thank you all for your help and advice through this. Currently she still seems happy and energetic, despite everything, so we'll watch for her getting too bad.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am so sorry. Make this time as special for her as humanely possible. Its a tough thing. Hugs to you and your family


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Davi (Apr 9, 2019)

Corey is gone now. She took a sharp down turn the day after I posted and we've just been coping. We gave her a bunch of cuddles and spoiled her rotten as best we could before we had to end it. It hurts a lot, she spent so much time inside she was more like family, and I can't help but wonder if we did something wrong, but its more likely that this was inevitable, and Im just glad she had a great life for as long as she did.

Thank you again to every one for their advice and help, it helped a lot <3


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so tough to make decisions like that, but it sound like you made the right one for her. She's at peace now and you can be too knowing she's not suffering any more. :hug:


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@Davi I am so sorry for your loss. She was loved and she knew it. You did the right thing. Hugs sent your way


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is sad, I am so very sorry.


----------

